# Beez Neez Quick Question



## A3k (19/8/08)

Okay guys,

i'm going to make a beez neez style beer tomorrow and only have two quick questions as I have the fermentables sorted out, just not the rest.
- Yeast?
- Bitterness?
- Hop flavour/aroma?

Haven't tried it for a while so can't really remember much about it, but have a few mates wanting me to brew one.

As for the yeast, i'm making an All Grain Weizen on Sunday and have the Weinstephan Wheat yeast in the fridge and could split that between the two, but have a feeling that Beez Neez uses a lager yeast.

Is there much hop flavour in it, from memory, the flavour and aroma came from the honey.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## BottleBitch (19/8/08)

A3k said:


> Okay guys,
> 
> i'm going to make a beez neez style beer tomorrow and only have two quick questions as I have the fermentables sorted out, just not the rest.
> - Yeast?
> ...





I do recall that the grist is 30% honey and the bitterness is way low something like 15.6 IBU's and I'm pretty sure that the yeast is 001 but I wasnt really listening when my mate was telling me how he used to make it at stockade brewery.

hope this helps but I could be wrong, wait to see if anyone agrees with first


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/8/08)

I was under the impression that they halted fermenation otherwise all the honey would ferment out

The honey will make the beer very dry

In some of early kit attempts I used honey and the honey itself was only slightly perceptible 

Cheers


----------



## A3k (20/8/08)

Herbstoffe said:


> the bitterness is way low something like 15.6 IBU's and I'm pretty sure that the yeast is 001



Cool, i thought the bitterness was low. I might just go with the number you're suggesting

Is 001 the californian ale? I'm thinking i could probably get away with some S-05 i have in the fridge left over from my last brew. Any thoughts




Cortez The Killer said:


> The honey will make the beer very dry
> 
> Cheers



I'm not too fussed about drying the beer out a little, as they last few brews haven't been fermenting past 1014 much lately. I might put some other grains in to counteract the dryness. I can try it as it ferments and stop it if it does get too low.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/8/08)

Its pretty neutral - if you are willing to wait I could find out for you, but really, if you are sorted on the fermentables front, then its low bitterness. Wheat beer levels, and a pretty neutral yeast. Maybe an American wheat yeast would do the trick. Nice and dry, not too much flavour, and there is bound to be a bit of wheat in the grist, its matilda bay - those boys love the wheat.

Of course - company loyalty aside - If I were to try to clone a honey beer, the only one I would bother with is the Beesting from Barossa Valley Brewing. Every other honey beer I have ever had, with Beez Neez at the top of the list, just tastes like light lager with a nasty diacetyl problem.

But thats nothing to do with your post, sorry. Low bitterness, neutral yeast that leaves a bit of body and some maltiness, most likely to be a clean bittering hop - what the hell, use POR. If the beer is still using actual hops rather than extract, thats probably what they are.

TB


----------



## A3k (15/9/08)

Okay, well I made this beer.

I ended up using the 3068 weinstephaner yeast. Big mistake.

Taking Thirsty Boys advice, I was going to use a neutral yeast S05.

I got to the home brew shop and was going to buy S05, but the guy there said to use a Bavarian wheat yeast I already had some 3068 that I split up so decided to use that.

Again, this was a mistake 

I reckon it wouldve turned out great if I:
a)	used s05
B)	used 3068 and no honey
c)	listened to Thirsty Boy
d)	actually tried the commercial beer sobre before trying to make my girlfriend the beer (pretty bloody obvious its not a Bavarian wheat yeast when i tried it again).

Anyway, the beer tastes almost vinegary. The honey is overtaken by the banana/clove and doesnt go together in my opinion.

Also, after tasting the commercial beer, Id put some saaz in for flavour/aroma to complement the honey. 

i didn't mind the commercial one as a bit of a change, but wouldn't rave about it (much better than my efforts). But wouldn't mind making one close to it as i feel a little defeated.


----------



## arty (18/9/08)

I just made up a beez knees from brewcraft 

# hops- pride of ringwood 15g tea bag 

#yeast- mutons gold yeast


----------



## A3k (19/9/08)

Hey dude,
that recipe will probably turn out much better than mine. the yeast will suit better.
what honey did you use and how much? what can? Whispering Wheat?


----------



## arty (25/9/08)

A3k said:


> Hey dude,
> that recipe will probably turn out much better than mine. the yeast will suit better.
> what honey did you use and how much? what can? Whispering Wheat?



Sorry for the late responce 

Ingrediants- 1 can beermakers lager ( if it contains dry enzyme do not use with this beer)
- 1kg of dry wheat malt
- 500g brewcraft brewers honey

3draws


----------



## brente1982 (4/8/13)

Rather than start a new thread, thought id did this old one up.

Gonna do Beez Neez cloner next. What do you think of this recipe

1x Coopers Wheat Beer tin
1.3kg Dry Amber Malt
0.5kg Honey
20g POR hops boiled for 10 minutes in 3L
US05 Yeast


OG - 1.050
FG - 1.011
EBC - 10.4
IBU - 20.6
23L volume in fermenter. And bulk primed with 145g dextrose to acheive 2.5vol CO2 @ 4.7%

Few queries, some recipes use POR finishing hops, while others dont. Also would i be better off using 2 packs of yeast given the increased fermentables??


----------



## brente1982 (4/8/13)

Further to my above post, could i prime with honey instead of dextrose in order to maintain the distinct honey flavour/aroma???

And also, its meant to be Coopers Wheat Malt tin (unhopped)
Ive played around with the recipe since on the spreadsheet and increased the hops to 40grams and a 40 minute boil in order to acheive 20IBU's


----------



## jzabski (4/8/13)

Just checked out Matildabay web site to have a look at what they say about Beez Neez. Grain is a simple pale malt and wheat, (play with beersmith to come up with a reasonable mix). It says addition of pure light amber honey to the kettle and hops is PoR to 20 IBU. If u stuff around with beersmith you will come up with something tasty and delicious.

www.matildabay.com.au/beez-neez


----------



## brente1982 (4/8/13)

Yeah whats where i got the 20IBU from and also read somewhere that EBC is around 10, so hence what i used to acheive both.


----------



## brente1982 (7/8/13)

Ok, so im certain im going to make this after my knappstein lager has finished in a few weeks.

What i cant decide is ingredients. Ive basically got the IBU's how i want them, but what im trying to get right, and can with 2 of the recipes is the EBC of around 10 which is what Beez Neez is apparenrly

First Recipe

Thomas Coopers Wheat Beer Can 1.7kg
Morgans Unhopped Pale Malt Can 1.5kg
Light Crystal 20-30g
Honey 500g
POR Hops 20g

Exp OG 1.051
Exp FG 1.011
EBC 11
IBU 21

Second Recipe 

Thomas Coopers Wheat Beer Can 1.7kg
Amber Dry Malt 1.3kg
Honey 500g
POR Hops 20g

Exp OG 1.050
Exp FG 1.011
EBC 10
IBU 21

Third Recipe

Thomas Coopers Wheat Malt 1.5kg
Amber Dry Malt 1.5kg
Honey 500g
POR Hops 40g

Exp OG 1.050
Exp FG 1.011
EBC 10
IBU 20


All using US-05 Yeast

Obviously Amber dry malt isnt the easiest to come by ive noticed.

Thoughts???


----------



## brente1982 (14/8/13)

Damn, no replies :unsure:


----------



## brente1982 (26/8/13)

Made it with Thomas Coopers Wheat beer tin, 1kg light dry malt, 1kg orange blossom honey, 25g sterling hops and the ring of 1 lemon which i left in for 2 days. Still fermenting, looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## Stuwort (27/8/13)

I have previously made a honey ale which turned out great. I'm pretty sure this is the recipe. Damn hard to find it with my phone.

21L
1 x Coopers Lager tin
500g Wescobee Red Check honey
500g LDME
15 - 25g Cascade 7 min boil 320g of LDME in 3L
US 05 Yeast
18c ferment
Carbonated with Coopers drops.


----------

